
Mapping the blockchain project ecosystem - pagade
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/16/mapping-the-blockchain-project-ecosystem/
======
DyslexicAtheist
A blockchain use-case is IMO only safe if everyone is OK with the data being
stored there being readable by everyone. because sooner or later it will be. I
thought about doing a "blockchain security risks" article yesterday and then
realized everything that there is to say has already been said :) for example
if you wonder if blockchain will "solve healthcare" check[0].

9/10 times the blockchain is NOT the right tool for the job, but somebody who
has blockchain advocate in their job title probably won't tell you that

one of the bigger issues is post-quantum crypto. Despite the hype it takes
years for functions to be considered safe. But on the other hand it will take
even longer if nobody uses/tries these technologies in real life. Efforts are
under way to solve the PQC problem [1][2]. Adoption will take ages. A typical
example why things are not easy is IOTA. They are now back-peddling after
rolling their own crypto called "Curl" trying to mitigate the fall-out from
bad press[3]. And for those skeptical about "blockchain-on-everything-hype",
here a recent RSA talk[4] on common attack vectors against BC and why it will
not solve security as vendors have us believe.

[0] [https://blog.andreacoravos.com/myth-busting-can-a-
blockchain...](https://blog.andreacoravos.com/myth-busting-can-a-blockchain-
save-healthcare-d398cdebf0c1)

[1] [https://openquantumsafe.org/](https://openquantumsafe.org/)

[2] [https://csrc.nist.gov/projects/post-quantum-
cryptography](https://csrc.nist.gov/projects/post-quantum-cryptography)

[3] [https://medium.com/@neha/cryptographic-vulnerabilities-in-
io...](https://medium.com/@neha/cryptographic-vulnerabilities-in-
iota-9a6a9ddc4367)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gL6DsR6vGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gL6DsR6vGg)

